# Cadet Pay Rates as staff



## gun plumber (8 Mar 2006)

Hello.
I have read and recently just read a thread about a cadet who joined the Pres and was disappointed that he didn't take a Cadet staff position in regards to the pay he would have received(This isn't a flame).
Questions:
1.How is a Staff cadets pay level determined?
2.Are your pay levels and $ value unique or do they mirror the reserves?
3.Do you guys have to pay rations ,quarters and mess dues when you are a staff cadet?
4.How are your summer ranks appointed?Is it on a position basis or is it consecutive yrs held as a staff cadet?
I was a cadet back in the day of green uniforms for all,never did staff,but did 5 yrs as a bandsman with P&D.Always wanted to know,never asked.Any help?


----------



## Pea (8 Mar 2006)

I'll jump in and provide what knowledge I have from 2003.. (anyone more current please correct me)

1. Pay level was determined by rank.
2. Not sure, don't know how the reserve pay level works.
3. We did not pay rations or quarters, but I do believe we payed a mess due for the Staff Cadet Canteen/Mess.
4. From what I remember the rank/position was "generally" determined from previous course reports and/or qualifications. I know usually a 1st year staff cadet would be a sgt. However, there was always some first year Warrant's or even MWO's. (The first year MWO's usually had done an exchange the year previous) Also, you don't always get a higher position if you returned for a 2nd or 3rd year of staff. I know some who were section Sgt's all years they were staff.

I was a 1st year Warrant, and I believe I was paid $54 a day. (so a total of around $2,500 for 7 weeks of employment)


----------



## my72jeep (8 Mar 2006)

Pay Rates are set by D. Cadets or one of his mininions. Cadets do not pay R&Q per say, it may be hidden in the fine print, but I have not ever encountered it in 15 years. As rearguard's to ranks all staff cadets show up as staff and are run through a 7 day pre employment course at the end the ranks are given out as the best is the camp RSM (most times a repeat staff cadet) then the next are coy MWO's and so on.





> 2006 staff cadet pay rates
> http://www.central.cadets.ca/trgschools/Payrates.pdf



hope this helps


----------



## Scott (8 Mar 2006)

I am curious as well. I'd also like to ask:

1) Are you paid any other times of the year as a Cadet, staff or not.

I ask this because this person was regretting not taking Staff, instead he went into the PRes. My point is that a Cadet career is until you are 19, at which point you age out and must leave or go CIC. When I was in the PRes I worked more than just 6-8 weeks during the summer - why would someone regret that?

Not a flame, an honest question as I don't think this young man is considering what should be a priority. Yes, he may have dearly enjoyed his time in Cadets, yes he may miss it and I am sure he will look back on it fondly. But for someone just starting their career in the Military I would think they'd have bigger fish to fry. Like where to spend all that FOA!! ;D

Caleix, again, not a flame. I just have a hard time understanding your motivation for the bad feelings.


----------



## my72jeep (8 Mar 2006)

I know air cadets with Glider and Power wings can be employed during the year at flight centers to help with the familiarisation flights.


----------



## Scott (8 Mar 2006)

So they are paid.

From my time in Cadets I can recall going on one famil flight. And in most places in the country the weather doesn't allow for much gliding any other time but late spring and early fall. So how many days pay would these Cadets get and at what rate. Just trying to reinforce my claim.


----------



## Pea (8 Mar 2006)

As an Army Cadet I was only ever paid for Summer Camps. And as a course cadet this is only a $60 training bonus every week. So at the end of a 6 week summer I would have $360. (not that any of it was left when I went home)

During the training year I didn't make/receive any money.


----------



## gun plumber (8 Mar 2006)

But for someone just starting their career in the Military I would think they'd have bigger fish to fry. Like where to spend all that FOA!! 

Few more questions and a comment.
1.Do Cadets receive any type of "Gratuity"or allowances?IE:Travel claim,FOA,or a Bonus for say,air operations(Air cadet)or Sea pay(Sea Cadet)
2.How are you guys paid?Direct deposit or Cash\cheque?I don't ever remember there being a bank machine in Argonaught(sp).

To those who lament about joining the reserves as opposed to becoming a staff cadet:Trust me,you might be disappointed for a little bit,but like Scott said,it won't last long.The friends you make will be the long term type(I still run into people from the old battery and even my QL2 9401)and once the money starts rollin in,you'll understand that your decision was the right one.Add to that a feeling of purpose and direction,you'll have er made in the shade!


----------



## Pea (8 Mar 2006)

1. When I traveled to and from Summer camp I would be given "an allowance" to pay for my food along the way. My ticket was always already purchased for me.
2. I was paid direct deposit as staff. And from what I remember there were no bank machines on base, so we would have to go off base to have access to our pay.


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Mar 2006)

Look at it this way:

Cadet=$60-80 a week
PRes= $80+ a day + $20's TD

Do the math. Now for the cadet that said he/she would have done better off as a cadet; that person probably was not talking about money. The first person from my BMQ was an ex cadet MWO, who didn't like being treated like s*** (he also thought that his rank carred over to the res.) NOTE: it also didn't help him that one of the instructors hated cadets.


----------



## c.jacob (8 Mar 2006)

When I was in course cadets were paid $60/week as a training bonus and when I did staff in 2002 I was paid $62/day


----------



## condor888000 (8 Mar 2006)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> I know air cadets with Glider and Power wings can be employed during the year at flight centers to help with the familiarisation flights.



They are employed, but get no cash. They're "paid" in flight time. At least out here they are.



			
				gun plumber said:
			
		

> 1.Do Cadets receive any type of "Gratuity"or allowances?IE:Travel claim,FOA,or a Bonus for say,air operations(Air cadet)or Sea pay(Sea Cadet)
> 2.How are you guys paid?Direct deposit or Cash\cheque?I don't ever remember there being a bank machine in Argonaught(sp).



1. As Card said, you get money for meals, all tickets are provided, or failing that, will be reimbursed on arrival if you provide a receipt. We get no cash for flying. You get the standard $60/week up to a max of $360. So even though power is 7 weeks, you get paid for 6. Same thing if you're on glider and get extended a week. 
2. Depends, most camps I've been at hold it for you. What happen is, you can request money from a "cadet bank" at which you have an account and your $60/week is deposited for you. I've handed in Direct Deposits forms, but it got messed up, so we ended up getting cheques with our pay on them. Which was useless since we were on power, got a check for $120 after 3 weeks, and got the $240 at the end of course, which was after we had to pay out out TC fees.


----------



## ouyin2000 (8 Mar 2006)

At Vernon, the course cadets are paid $60 in cash every 2 weeks (the weekend after week 2, and week 4), then they get a lump sum in the form of a cheque at the end of week 6.

The staff are paid on the 15th and 30th of every month with a direct deposit to their bank account (there is no ATM on base), and receive the rest of their pay on the next pay day after camp.

There is a cadet bank on base, that anyone can use. All they have to do is fill their account with money that they brought with them, and they can withdraw it any time that it is open.


----------



## Dane (8 Mar 2006)

... Also whenever a pay raise goes into the Canadian Forces the same percentage (I'm not sure if it's pure, or a perrcentage of a percentage, if that makes sense) is used to adjust Staff Cadet rates. 

I know, long before my time SCdt pay rates were based on being X% of the actual ranks pay in the Canadian Forces. I don't believe this is done anymore, however I am unsure.

My T4 came from 39CBG, which I thought was interesting. (For my time in 2005 as a Staff Cadet)

The only pay I am aware of that hasn't been mentioned for Cadets is a training bonus given for the Army Cadet National and International Expeditions.... obviously by the name and amount it's not really pay, just spending $$$.


----------



## ouyin2000 (9 Mar 2006)

In 2003 the staff cadets got a raise of $3 from 2002.

And my T4 says NDHQ Mil Pay as the employer.


----------



## c.jacob (9 Mar 2006)

Just a question.  

  Since cadets are not members of the CF.  What does that make your status when you're paid as staff and given a service number?


----------



## Neill McKay (9 Mar 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> Just a question.
> 
> Since cadets are not members of the CF.  What does that make your status when you're paid as staff and given a service number?



Officially, staff cadets are in a sort of advanced training situation (and in fact words to that effect, instead of Staff Cadet, are used in the Pacific region) as opposed to being employees.  By definition, all cadets are under training.

I understand that staff cadets were, at one time, enroled as primary reservists for the duration of their contract, but this is no longer done.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Mar 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> Just a question.
> 
> Since cadets are not members of the CF.  What does that make your status when you're paid as staff and given a service number?


I believe Staff Cadets are assigned a "Primary Identification (or PRIN) number" which is of identical format to a CF Service Number (for the purpose of being integrated into the pay system) but for all intensive purposes not a Service Number.  My Staff Cadet number is different then my current CF Service Number (and this is the reason I was given by the CFRC).

Also to note, this past summer I was receiving Staff Cadet MWO pay ($74 a day), which ended up being more monthly then I make as a Reg Force OCdt, simply due to the fact that I did not have to pay R&Q.


----------



## ouyin2000 (9 Mar 2006)

Zedic said:
			
		

> I believe Staff Cadets are assigned a "Primary Identification (or PRIN) number" which is of identical format to a CF Service Number (for the purpose of being integrated into the pay system) but for all intensive purposes not a Service Number.  My Staff Cadet number is different then my current CF Service Number (and this is the reason I was given by the CFRC).


My service number is still the same as my 3 years as a staff cadet...


----------



## ouyin2000 (10 Mar 2006)

Yes it does, and why Zedic received a different one, is a bit confusing.

Maybe when filling out his application, he didn't include the fact that he already had a SN?


----------



## Pea (10 Mar 2006)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> Yes it does, and why Zedic received a different one, is a bit confusing.
> 
> Maybe when filling out his application, he didn't include the fact that he already had a SN?



I believe Zedic said that his staff cadet SN is different than his CF SN which makes sense. I know the SN they gave me at the recruiting center (on my application for the CF) is different then what my staff cadet SN was.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (10 Mar 2006)

My friend was a staff cadet this summer at Blackdown, he is now a Pte(R) on his BMQ. They initially gave him one SN, but they had problems paying him(something like that) so they changed it but they were still having problems finally on Tuesday when he got his ID tags and everything they gave him another service number which was the exact same as his staff cadet SN. They told him that changing it to the staff cadet SN had fixed whatever problems they were having with his pay.


----------



## ouyin2000 (11 Mar 2006)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> I believe Zedic said that his staff cadet SN is different than his CF SN which makes sense. I know the SN they gave me at the recruiting center (on my application for the CF) is different then what my staff cadet SN was.



I read that, i'm just speculating as to why.

When I went in for my apptitude test, the SN they gave me is the same as my staff cadet SN, but I believe that is because on the application, I put in my existing staff cadet service number, since why would I need another one, if I already have one that works.

I was speculating that Zedic didn't do this, and so they issued him another one.


----------



## Pea (11 Mar 2006)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> I read that, i'm just speculating as to why.
> 
> When I went in for my apptitude test, the SN they gave me is the same as my staff cadet SN, but I believe that is because on the application, I put in my existing staff cadet service number, since why would I need another one, if I already have one that works.
> 
> I was speculating that Zedic didn't do this, and so they issued him another one.



Oh ok. When I did my aptitude test and such I was told not to put my Cadet SN on the form because I would be issued a new SN. I guess it varies.


----------



## Springroll (11 Mar 2006)

When I put in my app for the CF I was asked for my cadet SN, but back then we didn't have one, so I said I didn't have one...they verified it by getting my cadet records.


----------



## Dane (14 Mar 2006)

I kept my Cadet one as well for my CIC enrollment. I've heard this isn't comment, like Zedic said above.


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

Staff Cadets make $54 a day? Hmm, I guess it hasn't changed yet from way back in summer '99 when my Staff told us they made that much. Somewhat interesting methinks.

Have a good day!


----------



## ouyin2000 (17 Mar 2006)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> In 2003 the staff cadets got a raise of $3 from 2002.


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

Oops, sorry.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (17 Mar 2006)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> Yes it does, and why Zedic received a different one, is a bit confusing.
> 
> Maybe when filling out his application, he didn't include the fact that he already had a SN?


Just to clarify ... I did include the SN I was issued as a staff cadet, and explained the situation to them however they gave me the explanation I gave above and informed me I would be issued a new service number.  I also had no problems receiving my pay after providing the appropriate banking information.


----------



## future-fighter (29 Aug 2007)

as a staff cadet you get 60$ a day


----------



## Neill McKay (30 Aug 2007)

future-MP said:
			
		

> as a staff cadet you get 60$ a day



Is that true for all staff cadets, or does it depend on rank?


----------



## ryanmann356 (31 Aug 2007)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Is that true for all staff cadets, or does it depend on rank?


Depends on your rank, usually the pay changes a little bit every year and the amount you get taxed varies as well, just keep an eye on your pay stubs to make sure you dont get the shaft.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (31 Aug 2007)

future-MP said:
			
		

> as a staff cadet you get 60$ a day



That is not true. I was a staff cadet CWO this past summer and I know I made more than that. The lowest pay is that of Sgt, which is currently iirc $69.


----------



## ryanmann356 (2 Sep 2007)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> That is not true. I was a staff cadet CWO this past summer and I know I made more than that. The lowest pay is that of Sgt, which is currently iirc $69.



It depends on where you staff but the lowest payed rank is usually master corporals or corporals but like I said it depends on where you staff, in Vernon the lowest ranking staff are Mcpls who make something around $64 a day


----------



## rwgill (2 Sep 2007)

Rather than bickering, look it up.

http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1328E_e.pdf
eff. Feb 07


----------

